# Alice DSL über Siemens Gigaset SE 515 dsl



## Ossi (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe gestern meinen Alice-DSL-Anschluß bekommen. Ich arbeite mit Windows XP SP2, WLAN-Karte Siemens Gigaset PCI Card 54, WLAN-Router und ADSL-Modem Siemens Gigaset SE 515 dsl. Das ADSL-Modem von Alice möchte ich nicht verwenden, da ich keine 15m Netzwerkkabel verlegen möchte. Ich habe die WLAN-Karte und den Router anhand der Beschreibung installiert, bekomme aber keine Verbindung zum Router. Muß ich anstelle einer dynamischen IP die Adresse des Router eingeben, damit ich über den Browser das Konfigurationsmenü des Routers erreiche?


----------



## Sinac (25. Oktober 2005)

Versteh nicht ganz was du meinst, hast du IP Adressen richtig vergeben? Kabel drinne? Dann kommst du über die IP des Routers auch auf WebFrontend.
Schau sonst mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194194.html


----------



## hpvw (25. Oktober 2005)

Ossi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich arbeite mit ... WLAN-Karte Siemens Gigaset PCI Card 54, WLAN-Router ... die WLAN-Karte





			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Kabel drinne? ...


*scnr* lol

Aber auch etwas zum Thema:
Sind eventuell bereits irgendwelche Sicherheitseinstellungen am W-LAN-Router aktiv?
Kannst Du ihn in die Ursprungseinstellung resetten?
Ist die IP der W-LAN-Karte im selben Adressbereich, wie der W-LAN-Router?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Ossi (26. Oktober 2005)

Also ich habe die WLAN-Karte und den Router nach Anleitung installiert. Ich konnte die IP der Karte mit dem Befehl ipconfig /all abfragen. Die Verbindung zum Router war mal da, mal wieder nicht. Wenn sie abbrach konnte ich sie nur über einen Rechnerneustart erneuern. Auf das Konfigurationsmenü des Routers konnte ich per WLAN jedoch nicht zugreifen. Als ich den Router per Kabel mit dem Rechner verbunden habe, konnte ich auf alles zugreifen, per ipconfig zeigte er mir auch alle Daten. Ich konnte ihn auch anpingen. Heute werde ich ihn wieder auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.
Die XP-Firewall habe ich deaktiviert, da ich ZoneAlarm benutze.
Die SSID hatte ich zuerst noch auf Standard (ConnectionPoint) habe sie jetzt aber im Router geändert. Muß ich im Konfigurationsmenü der WLAN-Karte zu Verbindungsaufnahme zum Router etwa ad-hoc einstellen? Ich hatte immer Infrastruktur eingestellt. Die Zugangssoftware brauche ich nicht zu installieren, man soll nur den Anbieter im Router auf andere und dann die Telefonnummer ohne Kennwort eingeben, habe ich im HanseNet-Forum gelesen.
Mein Problem ist die Konfiguration in Windows XP, ich habe es schon mit dynamischen IP-Adressen und mit der Einstellung, daß Windows konfiguriert, versucht. Bei der Einstellung mit festen IP-Adressen habe ich so meine Probleme - daß beide IP´s in der gleichen Subnet-Maske sein müssen ist mir schon klar. Da bräuchte ich Hilfe oder einen hilfreichen Link .........


----------



## chmee (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi, Erstmal die IP, die würde ich bei per DHCP im Router vergeben lassen.
(Obwohl ich eher der Manuell-Typ bin..) Und auch AccessPoint, nicht Ad-Hoc. 
Dann die MAC-Adresse der WLAN-Karte im Router angeben, als erste Sicherheit.
( steht in ipconfig /all )
Erstmal ohne WEP/WPA laufen lassen, bist ja gesichert über MAC.
Wenn das geht, schrittweise zu WEP, dann zu WPA.

Neue Treiber für die WLAN-Karte wären nicht übel, da ich letztens gelesen habe, dass
der alte Intel "Wie auch immer er heissen mag"-WLAN-Treiber Probleme macht, besonders
bei Verschlüsselung..

Und neue Firmware für den Router könnte auch helfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Ossi (27. Oktober 2005)

Habe es hinbekommen, es muß einem aber auch gesagt werden, daß man, wenn man die Zugangsdaten des Providers im Router hinterlegt und die MAC-Adresse der WLAN-Karte im Router angemeldet hat, per Startmenü des Routers ins Internet kommt    .

Kennt jemand einen Link, wie man seinen Router sicher macht, ich hatte irgendwo (PC-Welt oder Chip) mehrere Workshops zu dem Thema gesehen, kann sie aber nicht mehr finden ?


----------

